# A sneak Peak at my tall Boy



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

These were to go into Ed's but since that isn't going to happen I re organized this unit and here are some pics, Hope You like I am happy with it not but am out of room again. The tubos shown are from the top shelf only.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

One Big Tower Of Awesome


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Ooooooooooooooo-Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy Tubos.. What a nice collection you have, sir.. I was wondering if you liked cigars in tubes???


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice looking tower Uncle! I got a look at that humidor Ed built for you this weekend, damn shame. UPS FTL :bitchslap:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Thats a very nice Tall Boy but How Much For The Little Girl? (Said in best Belushi Voice):biglaugh:


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Tower of Dreams :hail:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

tubos suck! :caked::hug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> tubos suck! :caked::hug:


I know bro I buy em for that reason, people never want them in bombs. Cool huh, next maybe the cabinet wide boy. LOL


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

All I can say is hummmm Good!, now that's a well stock humi!!:tea:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

That thing is insane! Awesome!


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Perfection has been achieved!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Great. Now I can't go work anywhere but my desk for 15-20 minutes. Dont wanna get sued for sexual harassment for walkin aorund with a Pee-hard!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Ridiculous. And I am so jealous.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

An awesome Humi for an awesome guy!
Very nice Dave, very nice...
Vinnie


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent! thanks for sharing. I'm officially jealous now


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I know bro I buy em for that reason, people never want them in bombs. Cool huh, next maybe the cabinet wide boy. LOL


well played sir! how many does the tall boy hold?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow & I thought you were running out of cigars, silly me.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Impressive. I think for the first time in my life somone has made me feel inadequate :biggrin:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I notice your electric humidifier in the bottom. How's it working for ya, and how much weight in beads do you sure to supplement? I have the same humidor (that is empty for the winter due to low humidity). Wanting to refill it this week (from my cooler, not repurchase). I only used beads and gel last year, and it did fine in the South Carolina humidity of the summer, but to keep it going year round, I think I'll need to use some electricity.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

It makes me feel all tingly!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

El Dorado ...


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

One of each please!! WOW THAT IS SO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I know bro I buy em for that reason, people never want them in bombs. Cool huh, next maybe the cabinet wide boy. LOL


HAHA You can bomb me all day with Tubos! My mailman asked me what I get when I get a small box and I told him but I don't think was so interested in them. I think I got to start giving some to my UPS guy. He asked me the other day When I got a box from CI and we was like now I know what they are! So He might take before I ever get them now! HAHA


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Amlique said:


> I notice your electric humidifier in the bottom. How's it working for ya, and how much weight in beads do you sure to supplement? I have the same humidor (that is empty for the winter due to low humidity). Wanting to refill it this week (from my cooler, not repurchase). I only used beads and gel last year, and it did fine in the South Carolina humidity of the summer, but to keep it going year round, I think I'll need to use some electricity.


Hi Jon
I have always had active humidification but now I have beads to compliment it, It works great and I like the moist n aire Tried all the others and will stick with these. I have to recharge way less often now, they hold two quarts. I got about two pounds in the tall boy. I will share a picture of my messy one which is next to organize but first I need another tall boy to really get organized. I have quite a few more but these are the two biggest. I will probably add another pound of beads and a couple more oust fans to each.

Messy Boy


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

yikes....i thought i had issues ...lol.....sweet tower man


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> well played sir! how many does the tall boy hold?


Well that's a good question I did inventory my cc's and put it on a word document for updating which I'm sure I won't. so guessing from that maybe 1500/2000 max depending on how it's loaded.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

very awesome collection


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Holy crapola! So the tower is your smaller humidor????


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

If I had even 1/100th of that collection I'd be a very happy man indeed! What a wonderful assortment to strive for someday! I did notice that you appear to be getting close to filling that cabinet. As such, I hereby personally offer to lovingly and carefully deal with any excess inventory you may find yourself having <grin>. Seriously, though, I'm pretty sure that's more than my local B&M has in non-CCs in stock at any one time!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PJD said:


> If I had even 1/100th of that collection I'd be a very happy man indeed! What a wonderful assortment to strive for someday!


Yes but the end wont be pretty. When Dave retires he has already stated that he plans to do nothing more than pack boxes for the troops, chain smoke his collection and pass away gently while typing a post on Puff. :biglaugh:
I think it shall be a long retirement before he gets through them all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Yes but the end wont be pretty. When Dave retires he has already stated that he plans to do nothing more than pack boxes for the troops, chain smoke his collection and pass away gently while typing a post on Puff. :biglaugh:
> I think it shall be a long retirement before he gets through them all.


That about covers it and like someone else we know I only showed two humidors, I may have screwed up as Justin is my executor or will be soon, I did make him promise to continue the troop thing if something happened? I forgot he carries a gun for a living.

Better not piss him off now he has the power, JUSTIN DO NOT PULL THE PLUG


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Wat a great collection. I don't plan on having that big of an investment into this hobby but i wouldn't mind have a tall boy field with premiums,


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy Shiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> JUSTIN DO NOT PULL THE PLUG


 :biglaugh::r:biglaugh: AS-IF!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I love that Pic, cuz i can be like, I smoked that and that, cuz i just bum from dave when im there, BTW I need to come over again lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I love that Pic, cuz i can be like, I smoked that and that, cuz i just bum from dave when im there, BTW I need to come over again lol


Naw I locked it all up just because of you, afraid I might run out.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Naw I locked it all up just because of you, afraid I might run out.


 Its Cool I got a key


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Its Cool I got a key


Well then someday in the future if I buy you a new valve stem for Paris would you and Sean be up for a day of sorting and loading tubes and baggies?

:biggrin: :biglaugh: :tease:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Well then someday in the future if I buy you a new valve stem for Paris would you and Sean be up for a day of sorting and loading tubes and baggies?
> 
> :biggrin: :biglaugh: :tease:


 How about friday after you get off work?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> How about friday after you get off work?


Yeah okay cool, what size valve stem and do you need an industrial one this time?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yeah okay cool, what size valve stem and do you need an industrial one this time?


 Maybe Some astro Glide too, Im starting to chafe, Oh yeah nice humi, Sorry need to stay on topic


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow!! What a collection, and what a nice way to organize them....

Dude, I think I enjoy looking at nicely arranged humidors as much as looking at the cigars themselves... The only thing better is smoking nicely arranged cigars from nice looking humidors.

Slightly off topic: Justin, I see you just smoked a Boris... How was it?

-Fauzi


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Yeah okay cool, what size valve stem and do you need an industrial one this time?


I've got some industrial valves here, 1/2inch big enough?:biglaugh: Sorry, couldnt resist!
:banplease::focus:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Maybe Some astro Glide too, Im starting to chafe, Oh yeah nice humi, Sorry need to stay on topic


A stile, someone mentions building a stile LOL!! :tease::tease::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
The game is afoot Jesse!!:tease::tease::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

holy crap dave. looks like you have half of Havana in there.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi Jon
> I like the moist n aire Tried all the others and will stick with these. I have to recharge way less often now, they hold two quarts. I got about two pounds in the tall boy.


Thanks! I was pricing them a couple of days ago. Will be a little longer before I feel like I should spend more money on the hobby. Maybe a couple months. We'll see. I'll certainly go with the Moist-n-Aire, finalized decision on your recommendation. Oust fans seem to be a must also, with these ToPs. That's a great idea, thanks.
I had 2 lbs of beads total in mine last summer. The beads did great at removing excess humidity. They just weren't enough to humidify during the winter.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy   !!

You have got to be  ing kidding me!



I mean.. Just  !

:bowdown:

You. Are. The. King. :first:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Dave. What Cristos are the ones with yellow tubs and red caps?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

i hate you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Hey Dave. What Cristos are the ones with yellow tubs and red caps?


 Monte Cabinet


----------

